# nyu filmmaking personal statement word limit?



## Seoulless (Nov 12, 2011)

Is there a word limit on the personal statement? I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## lzfx (Nov 13, 2011)

you're right. it doesn't actually specify length anywhere on the application. i think i read somewhere on here that it should be about two pages, double-spaced. i know some people wrote even longer ones, though.

good luck! maybe we'll both get in.


----------



## Seoulless (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

A few years ago it was limited to one page. Now we can guess what that means: Either they want something close to one page or they decided that one page isn't long enough. 
It probably depends on who you are and what you have to say. Wouldn't panic too much about this one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

I just spoke to Susan Carnival from Tisch on the phone. 
Personal statement is expected to be something between 2 and 5 pages.
There is no special font or font size required for the application (only the dialogue has to be screenplay format).


----------



## lzfx (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks, kaschko!


----------



## vendimia (Nov 16, 2011)

+1 to the thanks!


----------

